# Continuous Improvements



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

So I finally got some shooting in yesterday afternoon in between the rain showers and the gloom. I was shooting my favourite design the modified "SPS" shape which I really enjoy making (kudos to Jim once again) When something dawned on my completely out of the blue but yet subconsciously I had been thinking it for some time. With the OTT attachment method I use for the looped tubes I secure them to the frame using Para cord as a "bung". After a long shooting session these cord bungs become irritating and require the user to adjust his grip to accommodate the awkwardness of the cord. So why not rotate the grooves horizontally? So I did! Wow... what a difference, I retain the feature point of the frame being so small with a full fork width yet none of the uncomfortable para cord stoppers in the way! It was really good to finally address this, that got me thinking, could I retrofit this to any pre made frames? Well no because it would require re finishing fork tips etc and time is money as they say. I settled on reducing the size of the stopper to a 1/3rd of what it was previously keeping them out of the way of my fingers yet simple enough to be functional still! great weekend of tinkering! BC



Improved retro fitted "smaller cord"



New horizontal attachment point



Neat and tidy.

Not if anybody likes the Oak frame pictured that I used to experiment with, I will be putting this for sale in the for sale section.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

That is very nice, clean and SIMPLE .. I like it.

wll


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Maybe hang onto it a bit longer while the mind is fresh for tinkering still... You may even invent the wheel/slingshot fave of all time!!!!!!!

Just a thought...

DB


----------

